# This Weekend 2/22



## Twism86 (Feb 20, 2014)

So my sister finally has decided she wants to dig her board out of the garage and hit the snow with me. Of course she picks this Saturday where its supposed to be above freezing and rain Friday....

Does anyone think anything will be decent within a few hours of NJ?? Blue is the normal go to but with rain Friday and a high of 51 Saturday it will be soupy to say the least.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 20, 2014)

I would have her save her money and wait for March 1st weekend.  It will be less busy (school break ends this weekend) and we have 2-3 opportunities for snow coming next week.   If she waited this long, there is no hurry!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2014)

Spring snow conditions can be fun.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2014)

Wait for global warming to abate on Tuesday!


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 20, 2014)

Next weekend is a no go unfortunately..... I will be in VT but not skiing  The friend im visiting does not partake in winter sports so the skis stay home. Its pretty much torture though, from her front porch you can see Mt. Mansfield and the lights at night from Bolton....


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 20, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> So my sister finally has decided she wants to dig her board out of the garage and hit the snow with me. Of course she picks this Saturday where its supposed to be above freezing and rain Friday....
> 
> Does anyone think anything will be decent within a few hours of NJ?? Blue is the normal go to but with rain Friday and a high of 51 Saturday it will be soupy to say the least.



Was just up a Camelback today.  Spring preview, plenty of snow, rain should do little damage.  Get out there and get it.  Plenty of bumps at Camelback if your into that.,

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 20, 2014)

Smooth groomers bore me!


----------



## abc (Feb 20, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Smooth groomers bore me!


And you're going with a boarder on a day of 51...better bring a mask to hide the yawning!


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2014)

Twism86 said:


> Smooth groomers bore me!



Our teenagers say the same!  I take the approach of taking what the mountain gives you! Better off skiing groomers then not skiing at all!  There have to be bumps or something that makes it interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 21, 2014)

Plan on enjoying the sun in the Poconos this weekend. Should be nice and soft.


----------



## mulva (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm thinking Elk will be a good option this weekend for those of us close to the Poconos/Endless.  Those guys have it together, never let me down.  I'll be there Sunday morning.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2014)

groomers bore me too. I don't care how steep the run is. It's  fun for a few runs and then I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Tin (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like.some.cold air on the backside but it will be a few inches on ice.


----------



## billski (Feb 21, 2014)

flightschool said:


> I would have her save her money and wait for March 1st weekend.  It will be less busy (school break ends this weekend) and we have 2-3 opportunities for snow coming next week.   If she waited this long, there is no hurry!!



My experience is that in all of the areas I've skied in the east, the crowds happen early in the week, and things kind of fizzle out to a regular weekend crowd.  I think some of it is that they leverage the holiday and the other is that they burn out or lose interest.  

I think we've got NH/VT vacation weeks coming up, but since the populations are so much smaller, the impact is negligible.  As far as conditions, meh.

With that said, I notice a lot more areas are blacking out the Sunday after President's day week.  In the past they had not.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 21, 2014)

Up in the air if I go out or not. Will see if my sister really wants to, if not I will go to Blue at night next week once its cold again.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2014)

mulva said:


> I'm thinking Elk will be a good option this weekend for those of us close to the Poconos/Endless.  Those guys have it together, never let me down.  I'll be there Sunday morning.



I might give that place a go this weekend too, never been.


----------

